# Installation logiciel Swac



## Djin27 (4 Mars 2011)

bonjour;
Je voudrai faire fonctionner de l'audio sur un logiciel d'apprentissage (Anki). Pour se faire, il lui faut lui ajouter une extension dénommée Swac. Et voilà ce qu'on me dit concernant l'installation de la bête : 

"Vous êtes obligé d'utiliser une distribution *GNU/Linux* (car les outils Swac n'existent pas encore sous Windows et MacOSX) et d'installer les programmes (dépendances) suivants:
python (>= 2.5), python-qt4 (>= 4.4.0), swac-get (>= 0.2), swac-play (>= 0.1), anki (>= 0.9.9.6)"

Bon, a priori, c'est un peu plus compliqué que le traditionnel "glisser-déposer" dans le dossier Application...
Est-ce que ça parle à quelqu'un ce machin et si oui, la manipulation est-elle faisable par un non-spécialiste?
Merci pour vos éventuelles remarques.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question de Linux. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Unix, Linux & Open Source", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## bompi (4 Mars 2011)

La version de Python qui vient par défaut avec Snow Leopard est supérieure à 2.5
Mais pour Python-QT, il faut soit l'installer seul (faisable mais quand on ne connaît pas du tout...) ou alors passer par les empaqueteurs que sont Fink ou MacPorts.

Avec MacPorts, cela consistera en une installation de Python 2.7, de Python-QT4 4.8.1, et de paquetages dont dépendent ces derniers.

Mais...
tout ceci ne servira à rien : tu n'es pas sur Linux. Ou alors, tu installes Linux.


----------



## Djin27 (5 Mars 2011)

Merci pour la réponse.
Il est dit dans la page d'où est tiré l'extrait qu'une version Mac sortira dans un avenir plus ou moins lointain de ce logiciel. Je crois que, à vous lire, il me sera plus sage d'attendre...
Bon WE!


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2011)

Il est possible que ça marche, après tout. Mais si ça n'a jamais été compilé sur OS X, je pense qu'il va falloir quelques adaptations.


----------

